# [Apache] mod-vhost-dbd mit php_admin_value



## rambo (21. September 2010)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Server mod-vhost-dbd (http://code.google.com/p/dbd-modules/wiki/mod_vhost_dbd) bzw. mod-dbd installiert. Das funktioniert prima! Ich habe jetzt nur das Problem, dass der Server "php_admin_value" ignoriert.

Meine Apache-Config (httpd.conf):

```
LoadModule vhost_dbd_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_vhost_dbd.so

DBDPersist On
DBDriver mysql
DBDParams "host=localhost dbname=hosting user=root pass=lalalalala"
DBDocRoot "SELECT `rootdir` AS DocumentRoot,`admin` AS ServerAdmin,`extra_php_config` AS php_admin_value FROM `vhosts` WHERE (`vhost` LIKE %s OR CONCAT_WS('.', 'www', `vhost`) LIKE %s) AND `enabled`='yes' LIMIT 1" HOSTNAME HOSTNAME
```

Und die Einträge in MySQL:

```
mysql> SELECT * FROM vhosts;
+----------------------+--------+---------+--------------------+-------+-----------------------+
| vhost                | valias | enabled | rootdir            | admin | extra_php_config      |
+----------------------+--------+---------+--------------------+-------+-----------------------+
| [host]               | NULL   | yes     | /var/www/          |       | open_basedir /var/www | 
+----------------------+--------+---------+--------------------+-------+-----------------------+
2 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

In der /var/log/apache2/error.log steht nichts, dass mit dbd zu tun hat. Das System ist Debain 5.0.6.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------

